# Frustrated with the Brown Brow



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm at my wit's end with this brown brow phenomena. First off let me say everyone cannot wear a brown brow. My hair is naturally jet black and unfortunately so are my brows. I wanna buy all the brow pens and finishers and fun stuff too, and the darkest they usually come in is brown. I have tried some and it doesn't show up right, I'd basically have to shave mine off and construct them. Sometimes I use Carbon e/s, or a cake liner, but at times I feel frustrated that they don't make the other stuff in black. Anyway sorry for the rant


----------



## KeishaG14 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was told that no matter what, eye brows should never be black even if that's your normal hair color.  Brown brows will soften the face.  I was even told to look in mags at all the ladies and when I looked (a few years back), all the black haired girls had brown, softened brows.  

HTH (although not really I suspect)...


----------



## pandaction82 (Oct 8, 2009)

have you tried Illamasqua's eye brow enhancers? they have a soft black eye brow cake.

Sephora: Illamasqua Eye Brow Cake: Eyebrow Enhancers


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_I was told that no matter what, eye brows should never be black even if that's your normal hair color. Brown brows will soften the face. I was even told to look in mags at all the ladies and when I looked (a few years back), all the black haired girls had brown, softened brows. 

HTH (although not really I suspect)..._

 
I always read that too, but it's too light and doesn't blend in with mine. It ends up looking two-toned, just a mess! Lol  I guess mine are just too thick. SMH. Thanks tho


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pandaction82* 

 
_have you tried Illamasqua's eye brow enhancers? they have a soft black eye brow cake.

Sephora: Illamasqua Eye Brow Cake: Eyebrow Enhancers_

 
I just checked it out and the reviews sound really promising. I think I'll order it during friends and family. Thanks for the link


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

if you want Cheap, but great...I use (everday) N.Y.C Brow kit that I pick up at target or CVS for 3.99...In Brunette which is a dark brown color...However they also have Blonde, Auburn & Smoke which is a soft black 

it comes with the wax and the brow color....The brush is trash FYI

However even when my hair is Jet Black I always use Dark brown 

Drugstore Beauty Queen: NYC's brow kit - StyleList Fashion Blog


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

N.Y.C. for $3.99? And it's good? Wow, you can't beat that. I'll be at Walgreens right after wrk. I think a lot of people can do it w/the brown bcuz their brows may be sparser therefore making it more blendable, but mine are pretty darn thick so the brown stuff looks so obvious on the skinnier down slope cuz there's not that much hair there. I'd have to shave the front too so it could be all one color (brown). If I keep them black, all I have to do is fill in the down slope. Don't know if this made any sense lol, but thanks Tish


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2009)

I use CoverGirl brow & eye makers pencil in midnight black.  You can get it anywhere.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you. Everybody is giving me some real good alternatives.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Girl, Im a dark ass mexican and I dont even do black eyebrows. I use  MACs Brun for my eyebrows. It last forever and its realllllly dark brown. My hair is pitch black too and it looks good.  Happy shopping


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2009)

Love her brows............LOVE....and her hair is Black ...she does them in black and brown...both look great 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...st-3-a-151108/


----------



## MACandie2012 (Oct 8, 2009)

I use MAC Spiked Brow Pencil to outline lightly, and MAC Espresso eye shadow to fill in. Then I comb out with a clean mascara wand (upward), then comb back into place. They look more natural blended out instead of just drawn in.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Girl, Im a dark ass mexican and I dont even do black eyebrows. I use MACs Brun for my eyebrows. It last forever and its realllllly dark brown. My hair is pitch black too and it looks good. Happy shopping_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Love her brows............LOVE....and her hair is Black ...she does them in black and brown...both look great 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...st-3-a-151108/_

 

I like how she did hers, and I noticed she's using Brun too. That color looks like it would cover and blend with mine pretty good, it's like a brown-black.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_I use MAC Spiked Brow Pencil to outline lightly, and MAC Espresso eye shadow to fill in. Then I comb out with a clean mascara wand (upward), then comb back into place. They look more natural blended out instead of just drawn in._

 
Thanks for the tip, they're pretty


----------



## User38 (Oct 8, 2009)

There is a product from MUFE, which is really great for brows and it comes in a black color, shade no. 4, waterproof "Waterproof Eyebrow Corrector".  This is one fabulous product for those with black brows.  If you want a less expensive product, try Wet n Wild brow kit -- it has a really dark brown black which contains no red.

Personally I think black brows with dark hair are stunning and give great definition to eyes -- I don't care if some magazine says they should be dark brown.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

Geezus Christ. Mac Candie is gawjus


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_There is a product from MUFE, which is really great for brows and it comes in a black color, shade no. 4, waterproof "Waterproof Eyebrow Corrector".  This is one fabulous product for those with black brows.  If you want a less expensive product, try Wet n Wild brow kit -- it has a really dark brown black which contains no red.

Personally I think black brows with dark hair are stunning and give great definition to eyes -- I don't care if some magazine says they should be dark brown._

 
Thank you so much for saying that, it was killing me cuz I felt like all these espresso colors were blending more into my skin and not my damn black brows! Lol At least when I saw the pic using the Brun e/s I felt more hopeful cuz that looked dark, but sheesh lol. Btw, I'm adding that MUFE corrector to the list. Thanks again girl


----------



## aziajs (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Love her brows............LOVE....and her hair is Black ...she does them in black and brown...both look great 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/l...st-3-a-151108/_

 
Her hair is actually dark brown.  It's interesting because it's such a personal choice.  I would recommend using a COOL dark brown, like Brun, if you don't want to use black.  I think that's the big difference.  

Here she used Folie (which is a reddish-brown)





Here she used Brun


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2009)

I like a darker brow too. I can't wear the softer browns because they don't show up really well on my skin tone... and I like a bit of brow drama too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Stud brow pencil to outline my brows or Embark e/s (a really dark blackened brown) with an angled brush like the #266, then I fill them in lightly with some wax (sometimes I skip this step), then go over that with Embark e/s. After that I brush them out with a spoolie to soften and then go back and fill in any gaps and go over the tail with Stud brow pencil. 

I find that I get the perfect brow using those colours. They are dark but not so dark that they look like Groucho Marx - just enough to frame my face and compliment my thick framed eye glasses.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Her hair is actually dark brown. It's interesting because it's such a personal choice. I would recommend using a COOL dark brown, like Brun, if you don't want to use black. I think that's the big difference. 

Here she used Folie (which is a reddish-brown)





Here she used Brun



_

 
Yeah I think she said above she was gonna try Brun...I like Brun and Brun shows up almost black on me so it should work fine for her...I agree pencils can look harsh and drawn in sometimes if your technique is not on point..I prefer e/s or powder for brows...and for me personally I am partial to slighly lighter brows on myself like the 1st look


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I like a darker brow too. I can't wear the softer browns because they don't show up really well on my skin tone... and I like a bit of brow drama too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I use Stud brow pencil to outline my brows or Embark e/s (a really dark blackened brown) with an angled brush like the #266, then I fill them in lightly with some wax (sometimes I skip this step), then go over that with Embark e/s. After that I brush them out with a spoolie to soften and then go back and fill in any gaps and go over the tail with Stud brow pencil. 

I find that I get the perfect brow using those colours. They are dark but not so dark that they look like Groucho Marx - just enough to frame my face and compliment my thick framed eye glasses._

 
Thanks honey, I'm gonna check out Embark and Brun and see whick I prefer. What's Stud brow?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_Thanks honey, I'm gonna check out Embark and Brun and see whick I prefer. What's Stud brow?_

 

MAC PRO | Eye Brows


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yeah I think she said above she was gonna try Brun...I like Brun and Brun shows up almost black on me so it should work fine for her...I agree pencils can look harsh and drawn in sometimes if your technique is not on point..I prefer e/s or powder for brows...and for me personally I am partial to slighly lighter brows on myself like the 1st look_

 
Yup I agree w/ the shadow choice. This week I did pencil cuz my son had to be at school earlier and I wanted a fast way, but I found it to have a waxy appearance on my corners. The shadows and cakes are better IMO. Btw I went looking for the NYC last night and couldn't find it. I hope it's not discontinued


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ I have only found it in Target and Walmart as of late...mainly Target


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh ok, I'm gonna look there.  Thanks Tish


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Ugh, why did it have to be Pro? Hmm Spiked looks good too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is not just Pro...That was just the easiest link for me to pull up..I hate fighting with the MAC website I swear I am still not used to the new format

M·A·C Cosmetics | Eye Brows


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 9, 2009)

Whew! Now Brun or Spiked. Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## F.A.B. (Oct 10, 2009)

My thread tech told me that my brows are way too dark (I use Spiked and Embark).  It kinda hurt my feelings b/c I thought my brows looked fine.  Now I'm on the hunt for something lighter that will last.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 12, 2009)

Update: Over the weekend I found a Loreal dark brown e/s which can serve as a dupe for Brun and I coupled it with the NYC brow wax Tish recommended and it looks good. I used a spooly and it blended in really nice with my own brow hair. I'm still going to get Spiked bcz pencil is a lot faster so I'll keep experimenting. In the meantime, they're looking really good. I just have a brow obsession right now, hopefully it'll soon pass lol.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 12, 2009)

^Girl I've had a brow obsession going on 10 years now lol. I hope mine will pass too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I'm glad you found some products that are working for you.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 13, 2009)

^ Lol, girl I just love brows- thick ones. My son has such thick beautiful brows and I just trimmed them Sunday night. So um maybe it won't go away huh? Ooh and today I'm wearing the CoverGirl Perfect Point pencil in Espresso and it looks gorgeous and it was a fast application. That is a really nice pencil that doesn't look waxy and it was $5 at Target vs $15 Stud from MAC. so yeah, I'm super excited (for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2009)

^Another good inexpensive one to try is Prestige Brow Pencil in "Earth Brown". It is a black-brown colour, not too waxy AND it has a little brush on the end of it. I always carry one in my make up bag for touch ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should be able to find it at any drug store.


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, u know I'll be trying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Here, I only see Prestige at Ulta, nowhere else. In your opinion is stud the best? Cuz I'll just get it if it is the best. Lol


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2009)

What I like most about Stud is how fine the tip of the pencil is and that it is self sharpening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how easy it is to use and the colour is perfect. So I would have to say that yes, it is the best out of the brow pencils I have tried. Maybe try it in store before you buy just to make sure that its right for you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2009)

*writes down all the recs and makes a dash for my local Target and Walgreens*

My issue is I have thick dark UNRULY brows and currently all I use is a cheap clear mascara to keep them under control. While 'Ive heard that brows should be sisters and not twins I can't help but want my brows to be more uniform. I will be trying out some of the drugstore items suggested in this tread. Thank you ladies this is what keeps me coming back! That and the jokes


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 16, 2009)

^ Watch, once u get them under control ur gonna become obsessed like me lol. Happy shopping!


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_What I like most about Stud is how fine the tip of the pencil is and that it is self sharpening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how easy it is to use and the colour is perfect. So I would have to say that yes, it is the best out of the brow pencils I have tried. Maybe try it in store before you buy just to make sure that its right for you._

 
Thanks, will do. And btw, you were right about the glasses. I'm loving my new brows with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ardell has brow powders that come in black, dark brown, and medium brown.  i would try using that or just a black eye shadow, or a very dark brown.


----------



## BrawnShuga (Dec 11, 2009)

I use Velvetone eyebrow pencil by MAC and blend it in to give a softer look, and I say with makeup there are no rules, if it looks good on you and youre happy then go with it, Ive heard so many mua say that using black on your brows is a crime, but what about those who have jet black eyebrow hair like me? Go with what looks good on you girl! Sorry my picture is icky - pc snap shot, but i wanted you to get an idea of what i meant. Good luck!


----------



## AngellFace (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pic! My shape is similar to yours and the same thickness. While I was waiting for them to grow out, what I did was use soft black strokes and then light feathery brown strokes, then use the spooly which would blend the colors. But as of late I havent had to worry about it too much cuz my brows have grown in, I've only got a little adding in to do here and there so I use the CG in soft black and it looks fine cuz like you my brow hairs are black. I think that rule more so applies to people who are starting with virtually no brows and are constructing them cuz a black line drawn on the skin would look harsh. But wouldn't it look more ridiculous to have brows that looked black( their natural color) and brown( the pencil, shadow etc) at the same time? I agree with you, we just have to do what works for us. And I will not be shaving off my nice thick brows just cuz they're black and some mua say they shouldn't be. Btw, you might want to stock up on velvetone, I think MAC discontinued it.


----------

